# Kaya limbs



## Sebastiaan (Dec 6, 2009)

Harperman said:


> Anyone on here shooting KAYA limbs, and if so, what model, and what do You think of them??.Is there any other limb make/model that You would compare them to???...I'm more interested in the mid level priced limbs from Kaya, but any info would be great...Thanks in advance....Jim


Hi Jim,

Check these................A new archery product of France, full carbon.

Greetz Seb.


----------



## Sebastiaan (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi Jim,

I have looked further. These uukha limds (UX 100 are their top range) are not mid level priced:sad: Customer price Euro 545,-

Greetz seb


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Sebastiaan said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Check these................A new archery product of France, full carbon.
> 
> Greetz Seb.


.......Those are some interesting looking limbs, thats for sure!!....I wonder how they perform??.....Jim


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a set of KAYA Tropics, wood carbon. I have been shooting them for a year, they are very smooth. I like them very much and would highly recommend them. I have retired my HOYT G3s. If you want a good deal on the G3s PM me.

Fritz


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Tomcat carbon limbs are the best average choice in the Kaya range. Top of the range are now the new K7 limbs, and my daughter is using them with good results. My son still prefers the older V-Perf. K7 are faster than V-perf, Tomcat are a good compromise between price and performance.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Vittorio, she is all grown up! Mine are growing too quickly. Ah, I guess that's how it goes though...

I see she's still using a BEST riser. Not surprised. They really are that good... Probably should have kept mine, but I am in love with that 27" Luxor. 

John


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Vittorio said:


> Tomcat carbon limbs are the best average choice in the Kaya range. Top of the range are now the new K7 limbs, and my daughter is using them with good results. My son still prefers the older V-Perf. K7 are faster than V-perf, Tomcat are a good compromise between price and performance.


Vittorio.....Thanks for the reply, very much appreciate it....Concerning the "Tomcat" limbs, would You compare these to a Win & Win Winact, or Samick Universal Carbon, or something along those lines, for stability, and performance??....Thanks!.........Jim


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Harperman said:


> Vittorio.....Thanks for the reply, very much appreciate it....Concerning the "Tomcat" limbs, would You compare these to a Win & Win Winact, or Samick Universal Carbon, or something along those lines, for stability, and performance??....Thanks!.........Jim


Yes, very similar to Winact ... Kaya has been established by a former W&W engineer, so basic technology is similar, even if now they have started to go their way.


----------



## Wooglin (Jan 23, 2011)

Where can you get Kaya limbs? I have looked all over the internet for them but everywhere I find them is overseas. Any dealers sell them here in the states? I looked at the Tropics and the Tomcats.


----------



## phil hoelle (Apr 20, 2006)

am shooting Tomcats for about 2 months.36 lbs at 68inches.they are so smooth i couldnt belive the cost me about 200 dollars.my shop got them from Great Tree Archery in connecticut.
Phil


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

Wooglin said:


> Where can you get Kaya limbs? I have looked all over the internet for them but everywhere I find them is overseas. Any dealers sell them here in the states? I looked at the Tropics and the Tomcats.


Great Tree Archery


----------



## ghost_STi (Jul 25, 2010)

andover archery sell kaya's as well. 

Have a set of tropics that i shot when i was just starting out.. they're pretty decent i guess, but i actually prefer my samick privilege (which are considerably cheaper) over them. it's just a matter of preference


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

ghost_STi said:


> andover archery sell kaya's as well.
> 
> Have a set of tropics that i shot when i was just starting out.. they're pretty decent i guess, but i actually prefer my samick privilege (which are considerably cheaper) over them. it's just a matter of preference


.......What about the Samick's is better to You??...Are they smoother, more stable, ?????.......Reason that I'm asking is that I am trying to decide on either Samick Universal's, or the Kaya limbs...Thanks in advance..........Jim


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Wooglin said:


> Where can you get Kaya limbs? I have looked all over the internet for them but everywhere I find them is overseas. Any dealers sell them here in the states? I looked at the Tropics and the Tomcats.


Alternative sporting sells them.


----------



## ghost_STi (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah, the samicks have a lot less left and right movement compared to the kayas. The samicks are also a lot quieter and they feel a lot more solid overall..


----------



## bowrocker07 (Jan 2, 2011)

I've never shot the Kaya's, but I can vouch for ghost on the Samick limbs. I've shot/owned everything from their entry level limbs all the way to the Extreme BF's, and they are all great limbs. For the price, my favorite limb is the Samick Athlete carbon and foam limb. Great torsional stability, speed, and very quiet. They are on the middle-of-the-road price range, but they shoot GREAT. Lancaster sells them for $279. If you're wanting to spend less, then I would definitely check out the Universal carbon/woods (or the Vision's, which replaced the Universal carbon's). They too are great limbs.


----------



## Regius (Oct 1, 2005)

SBills said:


> Alternative sporting sells them.


A lot of italian dealers sells them, also France dealers... but you can sells from XPEsport in Holland.
www.ixpesports.nl


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

www.greatreearchery.com They are the main distributors for W&W, Samick, Kaya, MK, Soma/Fivics, and othe Korean products in the US. The President/Owner Mr. Jim Park used to be a VP at Samick before starting Greatree Archery in 2001.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, I really appreciate it.....Jim


----------



## Wooglin (Jan 23, 2011)

Harperman said:


> Thanks for the replies, I really appreciate it.....Jim


I second this. Thanks for all of your help. One other question; is it worth it to buy equipment from overseas and pay the added shipping costs or just keep looking for what I want here in the US?


----------



## s26286603 (Jul 13, 2008)

Kaya.... well i must say they do make good limbs, except mine.... Ok so i bought a set of 42# 68 " and they served me very well approximatley 10 000 shots till they started delaminating, see i bought one of the first batches that came out and they did not get the support mechanism correct. But needless to say, whilst the cabon was delaminating i shot a 1246 with them and they are good limbs. I bought a second pair at 44# and 68" and my word they are beasts, exactly like a samick extreme carbon foam( note the support issue was sorted out), fast, stacky a little but nice and quick, compared to samick, ie feature k versus samick athlete. Samick is slower and less stacky but is a heavier limb, samick universal is slower and not great on the vertical stability. if i had a choice i would go for the kayas


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

s26286603 said:


> Kaya.... well i must say they do make good limbs, except mine.... Ok so i bought a set of 42# 68 " and they served me very well approximatley 10 000 shots till they started delaminating, see i bought one of the first batches that came out and they did not get the support mechanism correct. But needless to say, whilst the cabon was delaminating i shot a 1246 with them and they are good limbs. I bought a second pair at 44# and 68" and my word they are beasts, exactly like a samick extreme carbon foam( note the support issue was sorted out), fast, stacky a little but nice and quick, compared to samick, ie feature k versus samick athlete. Samick is slower and less stacky but is a heavier limb, samick universal is slower and not great on the vertical stability. if i had a choice i would go for the kayas


s26286603.....Which model of Kaya limbs do You have now, and which model of Kaya limbs are You comparing to the Samick Universal's??...I am contemplating the mid-level Kaya's, VS, the Samick Universal Carbons, or the Samick Athlete carbon/foam limbs...I had a set of Samick Masters limbs, was very pleased with them, but the price range difference between the Master's, and the Athlete limbs from Samick is quite a bit.....Thanks for the reply.............Jim


----------



## s26286603 (Jul 13, 2008)

feature K my friend which i think is mid range


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

s26286603 said:


> feature K my friend which i think is mid range


 Thanks for the post, and the return post!...I appreciate it...........Jim


----------



## Wooglin (Jan 23, 2011)

Of the two, which is better for a beginner, the Tomcats or Tropics? Also would you get the carbon or wood?


----------

